# General > Gardening >  Wisteria in Caithness

## secrets in symmetry

Hello.  :Smile: 

Has anyone here successfully grown wisteria in Caithness?

----------


## porshiepoo

Gave it a go but it's died  :Frown: 
I'm not so bothered as I would normally be because this particular one isn't grafted which means it's probably been grown from seed and probably wouldn't ever flower anyway.

----------


## secrets in symmetry

Thank you for your reply. I'm always keen to try something new and mine is doing well.

----------


## Scunner

Have one thats still alive - its grafted, so who knows someday, someday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## secrets in symmetry

Mine is still doing well and it's fingers crossed it stays that way.

----------


## Faraway Angus

Many years ago, when I lived in Wick, now in Belgium. 


The two most common species are W. floribunda , (the Japanese one and hardiest) and W. sinensis, (the Chinese one). Here' the difference between the two: 
*Wisteria floribunda* (Japanese wisteria) - has large 12 to 18-inch clusters of flowers. It usually flowers as the leaves are developing. The fragrant flower clusters come in violet-blue, white, pink and several in between shades. It flowers in May and June. *Wisteria sinensis* (Chinese wisteria) - it flowers before the vine begins to leaf-out. Flowers are a bit smaller, ranging from 9 to 12 inches in length. Most have a mild sweet fragance. The white and violet-blue varieties are the most popular. This type tends to bloom at an earlier age and most open at the same time creating quite a flowering display in May - but is disaterous up in Wick because of the late frosts catching the buds. 

Wisteria loves a bright sunny spot in the garden. However, we had two vines in our garden and one is in full sun, the other in part sun and shade. Both did equally well. 
Wisteria is difficult to move once established, so it is important to plant where it can remain undisturbed. I should rephrase this comment, because we moved an old one down south, and it transplanted fine, but it took the plant almost five years to fully recoup. Wisteria is one plant that seems to thrive on a certain amount of neglect. However, planting time is the only time you can get nutrients and soil conditioners directly to the root zone. So mix generous amounts of compost, peat moss or processed manure with your existing soil. Provide good drainage and just a little bit of transplanting fertilizer. Be certain to provide staking support immediately. Otherwise, the weight of the vines could cause them to break from the main stem as the plant grows. 

Cheers

Angus

----------


## skinnydog

It is funny that only 120 miles away in Nairn my mums neighbour has one and it is absolutely gorgeous, right over her front door and just full of blooms.  If I tried it here it would just be blown to bits.  I can only buy things that have a label "hardy".........

----------


## secrets in symmetry

Thank you for your responses and your advice.

My wisteria is growing rapidly. It's situated next to a south facing fence between two well established trees which provide excellent shelter and some shade. It's on the leeward side of a smaller tree and a large hedge. It's a good situation and I am optimistic.

----------


## moureen

Interesting to read about people growing wisteria I was going to buy one but told that it would not grow in Thurso but think I'l now give it a go,I have an olive tree that I planted last year and thought it had died but theres a wee green shoot appeared so heres hoping!!!!

----------


## secrets in symmetry

I thought my wisteria hadn't survived the winter but now it has buds on it. Lots of buds.  :Smile:

----------


## Scunner

Also have a lot of buds, so here's hoping for a blooming plant - at last

----------


## secrets in symmetry

Mine is only a year old and I don't expect it to bloom this year but one never knows.

----------


## Scunner

have blossom in the wisteria, will take a photo soon

----------


## secrets in symmetry

I look forward to that.  :Smile:

----------


## Scunner



----------


## secrets in symmetry

I know it's a long time since you posted your photograph, but I would like to thank you for it anyway.

Mine has been moved and transplanted and I'm not yet sure whether it survived the November/December snow. There are no unambiguous signs of new shoots but I am optimistic.

----------


## Scunner

I think it has survived the winter unlike some other plants - buds seem to be forming, and I'm trying to grow a clematis up the stem to try and cover the grafted area.

----------


## secrets in symmetry

I am growing clematis on both sides of mine. The clematis did better than the wisteria last summer.

I will go outside and look for signs of shoots more carefully later.

----------


## secrets in symmetry

I have been and looked, with my glasses on this time. Lo and behold! There are many small shoots on the Wisteria, but no signs of life on the clematis. Mind you, everything is late this year, should I expect any signs of anything on the clematis?

My garden is full of snowdrops but I have only one crocus in flower and there's no sign of any others. Last year's new bulbs haven't shown at all.  :Frown:

----------

